# Yellow bassleri (INIBICO)



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Picked up this 1.2 trio today. They are from the June 2007 INIBICO import. Very cool, though like rockets when they get startled!

Female 1

















Male









Female 2


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

they look beautiful and i bet they look even better in person


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Gorgeous frogs Ray.

Check the contrast between that somewhat luminous looking yellow and the bright orange/red of the female... STUNNING!

Good luck with them.

Richie


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice pick up...Bassleri are growing on me.


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

Very cool... I really like the the colors on that first female.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Love the variation, they look great. Looking forward to seeing one of your usual found a clutch posts, now get a real camera already.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Love the variation, they look great. Looking forward to seeing one of your usual found a clutch posts, now get a real camera already.


Thanks! The black bassleri actually transported their 4th clutch today (and I found casti eggs and the first aurantiaca clutch of the season!)


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice pick up ! Beautiful frogs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

instresting difference between the male and females


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, I think this is the tarapota morph, you can see some crazy variability in the population.

Dendrobates.org - Ameerega bassleri


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations on the new acquisitions. That first photo reminds me of pepperi. Glad to hear about the castis.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks John. Yeah, a little like the pepperi but much bigger and a lot more bold.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some updated pics: 

Tank









Females


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

First attempt, not too bad. Here's hoping for many more fertile clutches!!!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

25 eggs for a 1st clutch! Nice!! Congrats Ray


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Got some site data on these. According to Sean, the INIBICO yellows or nominal morph is found throughout much of the Cordillera Oriental and part of the Cordillera Azul in the vicinity of Tarapoto.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

jeffr said:


> 25 eggs for a 1st clutch! Nice!! Congrats Ray


They're big clutch frogs! Wild coloration on the female...curious to see if the offspring throw the reddish head...
My yellows are getting down to business as well--steady clutches, allowing the parents to transport seems to work best at my house. Got ~20 tads about ready to sprout legs...appetites unlike any other tad I have!
Scott


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful frogs Ray. These are one of the many that I hope we see in Peru.

Dave


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> They're big clutch frogs! Wild coloration on the female...curious to see if the offspring throw the reddish head...
> My yellows are getting down to business as well--steady clutches, allowing the parents to transport seems to work best at my house. Got ~20 tads about ready to sprout legs...appetites unlike any other tad I have!
> Scott


Scott, are you working with the INIBICO yellow bassleri or the older line?

Dave, yeah, I'm psyched to see them in the flesh!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Scott, are you working with the INIBICO yellow bassleri or the older line?


Unsure--I got four in Apr08 from SNDF, but I believe they came in from UE.
Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> Unsure--I got four in Apr08 from SNDF, but I believe they came in from UE.
> Scott


Interesting, I didn't realize that Mark brought those in.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

SMenigoz said:


> Unsure--I got four in Apr08 from SNDF, but I believe they came in from UE.
> Scott


UE has sold a bassleri, now known as pepperi, current code AP-CAY (probably EB-CAY when they came in), as Yellow. Were those the frogs you got (as opposed to the "standard" morph of bassleri)?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Catfur said:


> UE has sold a bassleri, now known as pepperi, current code AP-CAY (probably EB-CAY when they came in), as Yellow. Were those the frogs you got (as opposed to the "standard" morph of bassleri)?


I received my Orange head bassleri in May07 from SNDF (believed from UE). My notes have EB-OHNS, but this was added later...I know there are two orange head bassleri "lines" in the hobby; I believe my "line" was the one changed to pepperi.
The yellow bassleri were received from SNDF in Apr08 and came with no codes...I'm hesitant to call them anything other than what they were sold to me as for fear of muddying the waters... some have suggested that these are called "Abesio"...
Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah, ok, I didn't think Mark/Marcus brought in any A. bassleri from that area. Do you have any photos?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

SMenigoz said:


> I received my Orange head bassleri in May07 from SNDF (believed from UE). My notes have EB-OHNS, but this was added later...I know there are two orange head bassleri "lines" in the hobby; I believe my "line" was the one changed to pepperi.
> The yellow bassleri were received from SNDF in Apr08 and came with no codes...I'm hesitant to call them anything other than what they were sold to me as for fear of muddying the waters... some have suggested that these are called "Abesio"...
> Scott


My understanding is that Mark calls the Abesio bassleri --> yellowheads.

You should send Mark the dates of import Scott and a photo. Since I have both I can tell you the 'Yellow' from INIBICO [Sean Stewart] look a lot different then the 8 abult Abesio I have. 

There is however a lot of variability with bassleri.

Ray, 
the other group of 'Yellow' that I have bred a bit ago and finally a few froglets are coming oow in good condition. The timing is terrible though with the warm temps I got sls in the first few clutches. I'd prefer to keep the tad cooler but my room is 80F this time of year.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

SMenigoz said:


> I received my Orange head bassleri in May07 from SNDF (believed from UE). My notes have EB-OHNS, but this was added later...I know there are two orange head bassleri "lines" in the hobby; I believe my "line" was the one changed to pepperi.
> The yellow bassleri were received from SNDF in Apr08 and came with no codes...I'm hesitant to call them anything other than what they were sold to me as for fear of muddying the waters... some have suggested that these are called "Abesio"...
> Scott


[Abesio]...or at least conversationally as 'the yellowheaded pepperi'

Scott,
Both the original 'Orange' bassleri AP-CHO and the next imported 'Orange Head' bassleri AP-OHNS are now species pepperi.

The AP-CAY that Clayton mentions are the 'Yellow/Gold' pepperi [previously bassleri] that people say looks a lot like [and can be easily confused with] the INIBICO 'Black' bassleri [from a different locale].

Confused yet?

My questions are: Are the INIBICO 'Black' bassleri actually a pepperi now?
Are the INIBICO 'Yellow' bassleri represented in ANY of Mark's stock? or are they specific imports from a separate locale?
Are the European 'Sisa' bassleri identical to the 'Chrome/Green' Understory frogs or not?
Are the European 'Redhead' bassleri, the same as the OH pepperi? 

Shawn


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> My questions are: Are the INIBICO 'Black' bassleri actually a pepperi now?
> Are the INIBICO 'Yellow' bassleri represented in ANY of Mark's stock? or are they specific imports from a separate locale?
> 
> 
> Shawn


Shawn,

The INIBICO black are a separate population from Sapasoa and are considered A. bassleri (you can also confirm via differences in call) not A. pepperi.

The INIBICO yellow bassleri are not, as far as I've been able to discern, represented by any of Mark's stock. They are, according to Stewart, the nominal morph of A. bassleri found throughout much of the Cordillera Oriental and part of the Cordillera Azul in the vicinity of Tarapoto. 

Apparently, both the black and yellow bassleri were in the hobby about a decade ago via EU imports (Tor had some, I believe) but most of what now remains are from the INIBICO import.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

This is an intersting post. I'm wanting to get a few varieties of Ameerega, they sound like really active fun frogs, and I've always been confused about the pepperi and bassleri and which was which and what morphs fell under each. I love the look of the abesio, so I'm hoping to set up at least 4 bigger tanks for future ameerega. I can't wait to start with the Black's from Stem's breeding project. I'd love to be able to make these fun frogs more affordable for everyone. I've talked 2 friends into getting frogs recently they are the perfect pets. Much less maintenance than a fish tank


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Per conversations with Mark Pepper [UE]*



> you can post the below regarding pepperi etc.
> 
> We have sold over the last few years animals from 4 population of pepperi
> distributute throughout the Alta Huallaga.
> ...


Hope this helps.

Shawn


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Pretty much what I thought, thanks Shawn!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

So that would mean the only bassleri that UE currently offers are the chromes, and the frogs Scott has must either be the AP-CAY or AP-ABJUI population, which should not be confused with the INIBICO yellow bassleri.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup, sounds right to me.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

The exact reason I stick with mantella's.Goodluck they are nice


----------

